# 28 days late BFN after BFN



## Chezzibell08

Hi there 
I'm new to here so just looking for some encouragement and guidance really

I'm currently 28 days late for af, I've never missed a cycle and my cycles are regular but are long at 39 days.

I have taken test after test and all have been negative I had blood test after 6 days late which also was negative so I'm just at a loss of what's happening with me really 

Any input would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

If you make your way over to the TTC boards you will find more support on your TTC questions.

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum! 

I am generally very regular as well but there have been a few occasions when I have been ill or stressed that I've skipped or had a late period. If you don't have a period when you are due next I would go speak to your Dr. <3


----------

